# weight gains...?



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

so i'm keeping track of my market wethers (2) 

here's what i have so far....

Yahoo:
Date 3-30-09 weight: 20lbs, 
Date 4-12-09 weight: 33lbs, Days since last weigh: 12, Gain: 13lb, Gain per Day: 1.08 lb
Date 4-22-09 weight: 44lbs, Days since last weigh: 10, Gain: 11lb, Gain per Day: 1.1 lbs

Dancer:
Date 3-30-09 weight: 18lbs
Date 4-12-09 weight: 30lbs, Days since last weigh: 12, Gain: 12lbs, Gain per Day: 1lb
Date 4-22-09 weight: 37lbs, Days since last weigh: 10, Gain: 7lbs, Gain per Day: .7lbs

does it look "off" to anyone?, I weighed them with a hanging scale, they've been getting free choice timothy hay, and grain 2x a day, I try to keep it availiable at all times, between 2nd and third weigh they got castrated...they were born on Jan. 15th 2009.
thanks.!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Looks good to me. Mine were born 1-9 ans they are around there.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

what are you feeding and how much??

and whats the percentage on these guys?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

these are nubian with a 'hint' lol, of boer, but mostly nubian..

theyre getting free choice hay and grain 2x. 

idk maybe it just seems unrealistic to be gainging a lb per day...


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

yea.. a pound a day is pushing it.. but they should easily gain over .6 easy.. even for nubies..

maybe up the grain


----------

